# Model (NSFW) Nudity!



## KapturePhotography

Here is my latest shoot from today! She did great! There is nudity!
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




































look for more to come!


----------



## KapturePhotography

anyone? some cc would be great!


----------



## motorshooter

The lighting is a bit harsh in most of the images, there are too many shadows that ruin the capture, the backgrounds are too sharp...they distract from the model, the model is not relaxed....or so it seems, the backgrounds just don't capture a feeling....and the bricks look like they hurt.

I would try a reshoot with softer lighting, a more natural setting and work more on the comp and tech while setting a "mood" to the images.

Work a bit more in PS to soften the textures. 

You're on the right track....shooting nudes just takes time and practice.


----------



## elemental

Were these by any chance shot around midday? I think you definitelty have an eye for interesting shots, and you're definitely better off with an eye but some technical things to work on, because technique is comparatively easy to learn.

I would try shooting closer to morning or evening when there is less light, which will also allow for bigger apertures and shallower depths of field. I think the timing would solve a lot of problems at once.

I do like these though. I am jealous- at my current location, models (especially nude) are in short supply. A rather awkward topic to broach with friends.


----------



## Alpha

Oh boy.

Why don't we start with clothed subjects and some technical matters like lighting before graduating to nudes.


----------



## Fox Paw

There's a lot to like about these but I echo the comments about the time of day, the shadows and the lighting.  The desert light can be a bear.  You might try getting out very early or very late or waiting for an overcast day.


----------



## dEARlEADER

two words....

assistant

and

reflector


ps - I volunteer to be your assistant on next shoot...


----------



## Rachelsne

1,2,4,5 do nothing for me, the lighting is way to harsh and I am not keen on the poses

The others are not so bad, I do recommend coming out of program mode and experimenting with the creative zones-manual mode is awsome  
oh and as an after thought I think her hands covering her boobls looks a little awkward.

not a bad start ...


----------



## MelodySoul

Girl needs to wear some nicer undies, that bra is looking pretty threadbare.


----------



## ATXshots

Well, your photos are better than anything I have shot...but I would shoot this model clothed. 

First, her face looks tense in every shot...second, her butt...just not doin' it for me. Perhaps you could think of some more flattering poses?

My fave is #3...but she needs more flattering panties


----------



## Alpha

Don't take this the wrong way, but if you're going to shoot glamour semi-nudes with these particular poses, you _at least_ need to edit out the cellulite on the back of her thighs and break out the liquify tool on the spare tire showing in several of them. 

My preference would be for better coaching and more careful attention to posture, or if that doesn't work a more suitable model.


----------



## AverageJoe

Alpha said:


> Don't take this the wrong way, but if you're going to shoot glamour semi-nudes with these particular poses, you _at least_ need to edit out the cellulite on the back of her thighs and break out the liquify tool on the spare tire showing in several of them.
> 
> My preference would be for better coaching and more careful attention to posture, or if that doesn't work a more suitable model.


 
LOL!!!! Wow, and I'm guessing this is the sugar coated version of how you really feel! :lmao:


----------



## GTHill

Even if I had the opportunity to photo a nude subject, I'm not sure I would at this point in my photography education. It just seems like if you are shooting nudes, you have to be really good. Like bringing your own pool stick to the pool hall.


----------



## mudthirsty

i love the black and whites!


----------



## Fox Paw

It just seems like if you are shooting nudes, you have to be really good."

Why? It's a subject like any other.


----------



## KapturePhotography

Thank you everyone for the CC! I will deff be shooting earlier in the day next time. She is a really good friend of mine and she wanted some sexy pics of herself. I am very new to photography and was just having fun!


----------



## KapturePhotography

here are a few more from the shot enjoy!


----------



## KabeXTi

No offense, but she looks like she needs to hit the gym for a few months before the next shoot.


----------



## monkeykoder

KapturePhotography said:


> Thank you everyone for the CC! I will deff be shooting earlier in the day next time. She is a really good friend of mine and she wanted some sexy pics of herself. I am very new to photography and was just having fun!



I'd say hard light does not suit her.  Most people aren't well suited by hard light.  This makes direct sunlight a bad idea,  working in the shade or perhaps with actual studio lights (with modifiers) would help.  I think if she wants actually sexy pictures of herself she is going to have to work with you quite a few more times to get more comfortable in front of your camera.


----------



## KapturePhotography

The odd thing is she kept saying how "comfortable" she felt in front of the camera and how she isn't a shy person... But when it came time to edit i saw something very different from what she said. I'm sure we will have many more shoots to come...


----------



## monkeykoder

KabeXTi said:


> No offense, but she looks like she needs to hit the gym for a few months before the next shoot.



Okay maybe my tastes in women are a bit odd but that is as thin as I could stand she has a few minor flaws but they would almost completely be taken away with a bit softer light.  The biggest change I would like to see on her end is a little more comfort.


----------



## KapturePhotography

monkeykoder i don't think its just your taste i think it is everyone else's.. The world wants everyone anorexic there is nothing wrong with a woman who has curves.. Its very sexy! To each there own...


----------



## KapturePhotography

Might i add she looks amazing for having 2 boys


----------



## monkeykoder

I applaud her for being up for doing this.  She definitely has a body worth sharing.


----------



## rubbertree

agree with what everyone else has said regarding the lighting, it' so harsh and blown out. The first couple and the last 2 especially.
Also, the posing... the one of her up against the bricks is so unflattering. Look how it's squashing her boobs and the crease in her armpit give her the body of an old woman. You need to clone out the stretch marks as well. We aren't all perfect, but if she wanted sexy pictures of herself, do the girl a favour and photoshop that out of there.


----------



## Tinstafl

Ok, first of all it is a model and to comment on that is not really what the OP asked for but for C&C on her skills and the poses. Yes the comfort of the model in front of the camera is important but the comments about her looks is wrong.....


Now the shots. I do not like arms and parts cut off the shot. The one where her elbow is cut off for example and the arm is a bit sliced off in others. The lighting is a bit harsh as well. The suggestion for evening or morning is good. Also maybe a gold reflector might help with the fill and or a fill flash.

Also when she is laying on the ground you will get heavy shadows that you will need to decide if you want to remove and the reflector and or flash will help with that...


----------



## MelodySoul

KabeXTi said:


> No offense, but she looks like she needs to hit the gym for a few months before the next shoot.


 
Give me a break. :roll:  She's not a professional model, just a regular gal (with a pretty nice body IMO) who wanted some sexy shots. Why shouldn't she be able to feel sexy just the way she is? I do agree there are a few shots that aren't _that_ flattering to her figure but that could be helped with a little PP and different posing. Personally I would smooth out the stretch marks on her side and stomach on the one where she's against the wall but otherwise she looks fine to me.


----------



## monkeykoder

Nothing wrong with the way she looks it just needs to be worked with I think PP might ruin why she looks good to me at least.


----------



## Palakaboy

i think everything's already been said about the picture already.

the only one i like is the last pic on the first set.


----------



## ranmyaku

Remind her to smile or give you some other facial expression also. In every pic she looks exactly the same.

With people who are not professional models, sometimes we as photographers have to help them along a little.


----------



## Senor Hound

These photos are hot to me.

I think your model is beautiful, and I'm not just saying that to make anyone feel better.  I would smooth out the backs of her legs, just because women are SO self-conscious about their thigh region.  And keep in mindwe hold people in photographs to MUCH higher standards than we do IRL.  Even a total hottie will look very average (and even sub-average) when taken a photo of.  It will ALWAYS take some post-processing to make them live up to our photographic expectations. 

Everything about these shots has been said a million times over already.  But I think for you being very new to photography you rock.  But shooting a nude woman is like starting out doing the hardest thing possible.  There are some issues, but I still think its a great set for a noob (like me).  But put some of her clothes back on (but not too many, lol), take her out around dusk (about an hour or two before), and see if she can look more fluid in her poses (how's that for a contradiction?).  These few things, and these shots will easily be TWICE as good!


----------



## TBAM

Hi, firstly I must say congratulations to both you and the model on overcoming the personal hurdle of nude photography as i'm sure it can be a daunting and often anxious experience (getting someone comfortable enough, moving them in poses which may not be comfortable, but look comfortable etc).

However, I must say that the majority of the *poses* are not flattering. It's not her body or her figure, her cellulite or spare tyre (which she barely has any of), it's what you've done with it.

I expect that it may be partly because you are a female, and sexy shots to women are different to sexy shots to men.

I would suggest purchasing a penthouse, playboy or even something a bit more adult in regards to examining poses. You don't need to have anything or everything exposed, but to get an understanding of what poses you find flatter the female figure and what poses don't.

More specifically:

#1
Have her pull her legs up closer to her body and cross them. This both covers her privates, looks classic and is probably more comfortable for her. Also, either wait for another time in the day, or bracket your exposure and combine it later, as the picture is way too overexposed, even for a "hot" looking shot.

#2
Whilst I understand she (or you) may think that exposing her breasts is a bit tacky. Having her cover up only the smallest portion with her hands makes her look nervous and makes the picture look unnatural. In this picture it looks like she might be innocently exploring, or trying to find something. She should have her arms by her side, although in an active sort of pose where she looks like she is in mid decision of where to go. If that makes sense.

#3
This is good, however you should have had her pull her leg back/up a bit more so her thighs are side by side. Also do some retouching and smooth out her skin, the undies are sexy, and so is her bum, so you need to emphasize her curves and not the texture of her skin.

#4
This one is nice, albeit a little too soft. It also would have been preferable if you weren't on such an angle, but if she was a bit more vertical. Probably one of the better and more comfortable shots of your series.

#5
This one is good too, however. As stated before your poses need to be tweaked a little. She should be pushing out her bum and emphasising the small of her back and her nice figure more. As it is, it doesn't really flatter her body, aside from her being thin.

#6
This is a nice one. However I would recommend getting the background a bit more out-of-focus, as well as retouching / smoothing her skin. Again, we don't want to focus on the texture of her skin, but it's tone and her figure.

#7
I like this one too actually. However without sounding too tacky, a bit more bum would be nice. If her undies were down a little further. But that's just me. Also, you could have potentiall got her in that pose, her tattoo, her bum as well as her face in the photo, and it would have been perfect I think.

#8
Sorry again if this seems tacky, but the bra isn't sexy. As well as she really should be smiling and opening up in this one. She has fantastic eyes, but her lips give way to her possibly being uncomfortable or waiting for instruction. Get your bearing, tell a joke and shoot an unsuspecting moment.

#9
Again, she needs to push her bum out a little more, accentuating her figure. It doesn't look so much like a sensual, or slow motion of her pulling her knickers down, it looks like you might have been an observer that has caught her in the act. This is more along the lines that the pose itself isn't graceful or elegant, it looks like a mis-shot or something.

Anyways, I hope my critique wasn't too much. Overall i think you've overcome the major hurdles of doing this kind of photography (that being getting in that situation in the first place and managing to take photos that aren't abhorrent). I would suggest a re-shoot after reading some nude magazines together to get suggestions. It might loosen things up and make for some fun times whilst you (and her) are thinking of poses from the magazines that you both like.

Good luck!


----------



## AdrianBetti

I should post up some nude photos... seems like everybody gets fired up over a pair of boobies.


----------



## monkeykoder

Just a note I'd love to see some more pictures of this model.  I don't care if she is clothed or not a lot of the time clothed can actually give a sexier look than nude if that is what you're going for and it should make your model look more comfortable which would be a big plus.  Once you've worked a little bit on the comfort factor it looks like you'd have an excellent model.


----------



## SneakyMike

Alpha said:


> Don't take this the wrong way, but if you're going to shoot glamour semi-nudes with these particular poses, you _at least_ need to edit out the cellulite on the back of her thighs and break out the liquify tool on the spare tire showing in several of them.
> 
> My preference would be for better coaching and more careful attention to posture, or if that doesn't work a more suitable model.



Sorry, but thats the first thing I thought of too...


----------



## RMThompson

OK

I feel I need to say a few things.

1. The model is beautiful. She's a regular woman, and does not need to "hit the gym". This society has us believing curves are ugly, when in fact, they are very natural.

That being said, it takes a different photog to photograph a real woman than a stick model. Their are different things to accentuate. Some of the BEST nude work is with imperfect models, but you NEED to know what you are doing.

2. The model, even if beautiful, is inexperienced. She doesn't look comfortable, and instead she looks stiff and uninterested. Try adding EMOTION to your photography.

3. No woman ever sits around and holds her own boobs; hence that pose NEVER looks good. Never ever. Seriously. Never.

4. You DO need to edit her a lot more.


----------



## monkeykoder

RMThompson said:


> OK
> 
> I feel I need to say a few things.
> 
> 1. The model is beautiful. She's a regular woman, and does not need to "hit the gym". This society has us believing curves are ugly, when in fact, they are very natural.



I'm glad there are some of us out there that understand this.


----------



## Greatwhite

The poses and expressions need some fine tuning....

Not to be rude, but she is a HOTTIE!

Lets see more....with clothing that form fits, will be much sexier as Monkey said....


----------



## Olympus E300

I like #6 the best.  The last photo I enjoyed very much as well.  I say keep at it!!


----------



## gopal

good poses.....u covered a woman exterior very finely....i shd congratulate u...there is some lighting problems as mentioned above...but the lady supercedes.


----------



## Melchez

Not to sound like everyone else that has replied. I've learned a lot about shooting nudes in a studio; with very little space; and a cheap light set. If the subject has any thing not flattering about her body poses and lighting will cover it. Use all resources that you can to make the capture better. I would also have used curves in PS to bring down the contrast of her skin in the B&W, her ultrawhite skin was the first thing I noticed, then the sharpness of the backgrounds; the blur tool can fix that or diffuse glow just the background to soften the back. There are things that I would do different but it's your work be proud of it and just keep shooting.

PS: your subject also has to be comfortable with you, so always keep your subject smiling even if it has to be on the inside.


----------

